

Ask YC: Rate Our Start-up - jprado

Intervals (myintervals.com)<p>So this has been done before, and it's hit critical mass, but we're trying to reach those types of people who charge by the hour and need to keep track of time, something most of the project management apps out there lack. Check it out and tell us what you think.
======
pclark
when did your startup launch?

~~~
jprado
Somewhere around July 2006.

------
popschedule
cool

